# Barrel Aged DIY



## ettiennedj (17/5/17)

Finally managed to find a well priced miniature oak barrel locally. Looking forward to playing around with it. Its a 2 liter medium char american oak barrel so should work very well with tobacco type recipies. 

Planning on mixing my take on Castle Long first. 

Would be interesting to get some feedback on the forum from anyone thats experimented with barrel steeping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/5/17)

wow @ettiennedj that looks cool...where and how much if u dont mind me asking...wud love one


----------



## RichJB (17/5/17)

Interesting, would this be like adding 1% FA Oakwood to everything?  Let us know how it works, @ettiennedj. I only mix 50ml max at a time so 2 liters would be a bit excessive for my needs. But it's an intriguing proposition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj (17/5/17)

Tried adding FA oak but doesnt quite have the right effect and makes the juice as dark as molasses lol.

Was 470 for the barrel and 100 for shipping with postnet. Had to wait a month as they run a production cycle for the different sized barrels. 

Contact
Niklaas Davin
DAVIN & CO.

Tel: 27(0)21-862 1790 

Cell: 082 5797 254

4 Waterblommetjie Street

Wellington Ind. Park, Wellington, 7655

Email: info@davinco.co.za

www.davinco.co.za



Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ettiennedj (17/5/17)

Heres some nice info on the usage, care etc on barrels. These guys also sell them but will come to about 1k for a 1.6 liter barrel as you need to buy the brass tap seperately. 
http://distillique.co.za/distilling_shop/blog/136-how-barrels-work-and-how-to-care-for-them 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (18/5/17)

I think @shaunnadan has some barrels that he ages some of his juices in!


----------

